# Some training from this morning...



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Couldn't get up on the high country for ptarmigan due to the wonderful boss thinking work is more important, so I made the best of it. Took the pup out for some water work this morning. He is 6 months old and doing great.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome! Gotta love those wirehaired pointy types. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Weer did ya get yer pup? I gots me a 6 month old DD too...


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Down south, for me at least. Shawn Giacoletto of Vom Animas. Where did yours come out of?


----------

